# 2019 surf fishing



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Opinions on whether it will be better.....worse....the same......
I’m leaning towards better


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

out front, don't think it could be much worse than last year but I don't see it improving either. In RB, I don't think it'll be what it was last year.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*2019 Saltwater fishing*



fish bucket said:


> Opinions on whether it will be better.....worse....the same......
> I’m leaning towards better


Hey Guys, having fished Southern NJ last year, I'm not giving up but the climate, the rain and a million pounds of salt and brine from the 1-2 inch mega snowstorms that drained into the coastal seas, and I won't mention the annual beach replenishments up and down the coast. 
It all but makes fishing a waste of my time.

Too bad for enjoyment of the outdoors. 

Take your bait money, find a park bench on the boards, try buying those horrible fake-ass boardwalk fries and a $2 buck bottle of water.

P.S. Don't do the either. Guess we'll just be stuck getting hung-up on the jetty.


----------

